# Body mittens for Mercury Retrograde



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

I dunno if the writer guy did the knitting or not, but the writing is pretty much out there, too.

http://sextile.com/2014/06/13/mercury-retrograde-body-mitten/

This guy makes our Forerunner seem tame! Maybe we can get FR to do one in huge clunky yarn with better colors.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That's too :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:ound:ound:

Here it is your body sweater:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, heavens! That is just too funny! I would feel claustrophobic. I can just see a hot-flash hitting me and the contortions I would go through trying to get out of it really really quickly. LOL!!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

FR could do one! But what would he do for this part?

"Each body mitten is hand-knitted by celibate Virgos using hypo-allergenic squirrel wool inter-woven with strands of unicorn hair that were marinated in lavender oil infused with emerald powder....." 

That's just too funny.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

looks cozy ! UNTIL you try to get up .... Lord forbid you have to run to the bathroom !!!


----------

